# PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..



## LisaCarismo (14. August 2018)

*PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Hallo!
seit Freitag Abend hat mein PC eine Macke! Als ich einmal kurz auf Toilette ging und ich wieder kam, war er aus. Dachte mir , dass ich ihn geistesabwesend selber angeschaltet habe. In der Nacht ging er plötzlich um 2 Uhr von alleine an! Habe ihn dann runter Gefahren weil ich schlafen wollte, er ging wieder an! Habe ihn dann wieder ausgeschaltet (normal runtergefahren). Dann fuhr er runter und für 3 Sekunden wieder hoch ( Lüfter an etc) . 

So geht das in einer Dauerschleife , wenn ich nicht hinten den Stecker ziehe. Haben dann Mal komplett von Staub gereinigt. Nachher funktionierte er dann wieder für 3 Stunden, ging dann wieder aus ( es erscheint dabei noch die Meldung: wird heruntergefahren) , und dann wieder 3 Sekunden an aus Dauerschleife. Ab und zu schafft er es noch bis zur Benutzeranmeldung, doch fährt dann nach einigen Sekunden wieder automatisch runter.... Manchmal komme ich auch ins Bios, und zwischendurch läuft er mal für 20 minuten in windows stabil, manchmal schmiert er mir selbst im Bios ab...

Was wir schon probiert haben: mit nur einem ram riegel auf unterschiedlichen steckplätzen booten
temperaturen überprüft (cpu bei 45 grad, graka bei 33 grad) , entstaubt
neues netzteil gekauft
ohne festplatten und laufwerke gebootet, selbes problem ( er müsste bei einem festplatten defekt wenigstens ins bios kommen, oder??)
power schalter und reset schalter vom board abgemacht und ber überbrückung gestartet = auch an/ aus problem... 
ohne graka getestet und auf onboard grafik gestellt
neue ssd gekauft und mit der gebootet = selbes Problem...
meine alte ssd im pc meines Papa gebaut, der erkennt sie ( konnte datensicherung machen) = beim checkdisk kam nix raus

wir testen gleich nochmal papas ram riegel in meinem Pc, ansonstene fällt mir auch nix ein... 
ach ja, und wenn der PC mal hochfahren sollte, erscheint der beep vom mobo, dass alles in Ordnung ist...

Mein System (gekauft mai 2014 von one.de)
cpu: intel i7 4770k 3,5 ghz
mobo: asrock z87m extreme 4
netzteil ( ging bereits 1 mal 2016 kaputt, seitdem ausgetauscht: rhombutech 700w)
gpu: nvidia gtx 770
samsung evo 840 120gb/ samsung evo 860 250 gb ( vorher/ nachher)
(und eine 1 tb hdd, die ich aber seitdem abgestöpselt habe, weil da wichtige daten drauf sind)

mir fällt nur noch cpu oder mobo ein...  ich will heute mal probieren ein neues mobo zu besorgen: wenn man den chipsatz z87 hat (sockelm lga 1150), kann ich dann auch ein neueres mit chipsatz z97 nehmen?( weil es kaum bzw keine mehr mit z87 zu erhalten gibt)


----------



## AK39 (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Hast du evtl. einmal eine Schraube beim Zusammenbauen verloren, die nach dem Reinigen eine neue Position gefunden hat und einen Kurzschluss verursacht?


----------



## LisaCarismo (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

nein leider nicht, der fehler trat ja wie gesagt schon vor der reinigung auf.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

"rhombutech 700w"

Ist es das Netzteil :
Rhombutech(R) 700 Watt PC-Netzteil ATX - Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Wenn ja dann bitte weg damit und ein 450W Markennetzteil rein. 

Selbst wenn es nicht am Netzteil liegen sollte (wovon ich aber ausgehe) hat so ein 700W Chinaböller in einem PC nichts zu suchen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

hatte die tage auf arbeit fast dasselbe, pc führt runter oder geht nach 30m in den Energiesparmodus, 5 sek später startet er neu und das von heute auf morgen ....
Bios Reset hat geholfen


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

BIOS Reset aufjedenfall mal durchführen

Ansonsten im BIOS noch Wake on LAN (WoL) abstellen sowie dass der Rechner von USB geweckt werden kann  (Achtung Standby und klicken zum aufwecken klappt dann nicht mehr)

Dann auch im Windows i den Einstellungen deines LAN -Adapters  WoL abschalten nennt sich teilweise auch "Magic Package"

Und BITTE entsorge das Rombutech....

EDIT:
Interessant wäre:

Fahre den Rechner herunter und trenne ihn vom Strom

Nach 10Min steckst das Kaltgerätekabel wieder ein bzw. betätigst den Schalter am Netzteil auf an, schlatestd en PC aber NICHT an

fährt der PC dann irgendwann von alleine hoch?  -> Dein PC wird von USB-Signal und/oder Netzwerk-Signal gestartet


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Interessant wäre:
> 
> Fahre den Rechner herunter und trenne ihn vom Strom
> ...




bei mir was es nen bios problem, der ging nach nen paar sekunden an sobald das Kaltgerätekabel eingesteckt wurde, hatte sogar Monitor und zur Sicherheit sogar das Gehäuse (leds, power und reset switch ) abgeklemmt um jeglichen externen einfluß auszuschließen


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> bei mir was es nen bios problem, der ging nach nen paar sekunden an sobald das Kaltgerätekabel eingesteckt wurde, hatte sogar Monitor und zur Sicherheit sogar das Gehäuse (leds, power und reset switch ) abgeklemmt um jeglichen externen einfluß auszuschließen



Hatte mal einen Kunden PC wo der interne USB Header den Start ausgelöst hat, war in Verbindung mit der USB Ladefunktion im ausgeschalteten Zustand, Kunde musste sich dann entscheiden


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Warum verbaut man ein netzteil für 40€?Ist einem der Rest der Hardware sowenig wert?
Wenn man so Berwertungen liest findet man genau diese Fehlerbeschreibung von Boot-Schleifen.Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: Rhombutech(R) 700 Watt PC-Netzteil ATX - Gaming - Saving Power - Effizient bis zu 84% - Aktiv PFC - 140mm kugelgelagerter Luefter (MP-700)


----------



## LisaCarismo (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Also das Netzteil wollte ich sowieso länger schon austauschen, habe ich jetzt auch vor , doch da es mit meinem neuen Netzteil ( bequiet 650 Watt) NICHT funktionierte, kann es nicht daran liegen! Habe das jetzt erstmal wieder zurückgebracht, und je nachdem wie viel geld ich noch übrig habe, wenn der pc wieder läuft, hole ich es mir sofort wieder.  Habe von dem geld mir ein main board auf eBay bestellt ( da Amazon meinen lga 1150 Sockel nicht mehr im gewünschten Chipsatz hat) ,  kommt leider erst Freitag oder Samstag. Und ja, der pc geht auch, Nachdem ich ihn über Nacht komplett abgesteckt habe von alleine wieder an, sobald er wieder angesteckt wird.

PS: die eine Rezension die das von mir beschreibt war übrigens ich.. werde die sofort Mal löschen, war in dem Moment so sauer und fest davon überzeugt, dass es am Netzteil lag...


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Das du schon ein anderes Netzteil probiert hattest(Be-Quiet)hattest du hier aber auch nicht erwähnt.
Wobei 650 o. 700 Watt auch etwas überdimensioniert sind.
Welches BS nutzt du denn Windows 10?
Edit: Ok hab gelesen das du ein neues Netzteil gekauft hattest #1,aber dachte dann es wäre das Rhombu...
Ok.Dann warten wir mal auf ein neues Mainboard.Viel Glück!


----------



## LisaCarismo (15. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Windows 10 Upgrade von damals Windows 8.1


----------



## LisaCarismo (17. August 2018)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Habe jetzt einmal das neue Mainboard getestet, daran lag es nicht... Somit bleibt leider nur CPU übrig, da wir alles andere bereits einmal abgezogen hatten.. habe mir jetzt ein neues bundle zum aufrüsten auf Amazon gekauft Weil ich nicht in so ein altes system investieren will , der nächste Hardware Tod lauert und dann muss ich mir wieder was altes Besorgen, weil es nix neues mehr gibt


----------



## LisaCarismo (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Hallo ihr lieben! Jetzt weniger als 6 Monate nach Kauf des bundles wiederholt sich das Problem.. ich könnte k... :/ Diesmal geht der PC aber immer bis zum anmeldebildschirm ( Windows 10) an, aber fährt direkt wieder runter ( Meldung: wird heruntergefahren)... Wenn ich ihn ausschalte , startet er sofort neu, er ist nur durch Stecker ziehen zur Ruhe zu bringen. Hat jemand eine Idee? Alle teile sind mittlerweile neu ( bis auf graka) und höchstens 6 Monate alt.. angefangen hat das Problem, indem sie PC heute Nacht um 3 Uhr hichfuhr. Im Nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass er dies die letzte Wochen schon manchmal tat, doch da blieb er dann nach erneutem Ausschalten aus.. bin verzweifelt, kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*



LisaCarismo schrieb:


> Alle teile sind mittlerweile neu


 Dann liste die mal bitte alle auf: ...


----------



## enux (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: PC fährt herunter, startet neu, fährt wieder runter..*

Ist das Gehäuse auch neu? Nicht, dass einfach der Power-Knopf einen weg hat...


----------

